# Worst Shonnen Protagonist...



## KBL (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok let's see who takes this...

My vote goes for Ichigo, annoying bastard that always wins with "Power-ups" out of his ass...  

Edit: Sorry if I forget someone.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 26, 2009)

3-way battle between Naruto, Natsu, and Ichigo for me.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 26, 2009)

^Same... Though I would have to say Naruto/Ichigo.... Since I don't know who Natsu is.... I'm more leaning more  towards Naruto though, since Bleach has shit all over....

And that Naruto has annoyed me on several more occasions... Well imo, eventhough someone might give me shit for this...


----------



## Cochise (Aug 26, 2009)

Naruto and Sasuke for me, and yes, Sasuke is a protagonist. I would put Natsu in there as he is just a cheap imitation of Luffy.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 26, 2009)

Definitely Natsu


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 26, 2009)

Why the hell are Ed and Sakuragi even IN this poll? 

Anyway, i'm gonna say Gon. Absolutely nothing has me rooting for him, atleast i like Ichigo and Naruto a little.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 26, 2009)

luffy.The mecca of unwarranted power ups,compared to him ichigo is shit.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 26, 2009)

no one is worse than naruto


----------



## God Movement (Aug 26, 2009)

Natsu Dragonil is the name.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 26, 2009)

Naruto
Natsu
Gon


----------



## The Imp (Aug 26, 2009)

Natsu sucks.


----------



## -Khriz- (Aug 26, 2009)

Monkey D Luffy is the worst main character ever and Natsu is awesome lmao


----------



## FrostXian (Aug 26, 2009)

Ichigo and Ulquiorra's second battle.
Urgh.. I'll vote Ichigo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2009)

Goku! He is the one the created all these knock offs of him. Seriously...no no I am not.


----------



## FrostXian (Aug 26, 2009)

VastoLorDae said:


> Goku! He is the one the created all these knock offs of him. Seriously...*no no I am not.*



 Good..


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 26, 2009)

Ichigo, he is unusually boring for a main character.


----------



## G@R-chan (Aug 26, 2009)

Naruto and Ichigo


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 26, 2009)

negi       .


----------



## OrochiGab (Aug 26, 2009)

KisameSexyBeastYeah said:


> Ok let's see who takes this...
> 
> My vote goes for Ichigo, annoying bastard that always wins with "Power-ups" out of his ass...
> 
> Edit: Sorry if I forget someone.



same ... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 my Ulqui is dead  thx to that fuking "Power-ups"  out of no where


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 26, 2009)

Every single one of these characters has gotten a power-up out of nowhere.


----------



## Hiruzen (Aug 26, 2009)

Ichigo. He is bland and his bankai is boring, I don't even care for his hollow either. He sucks ass all around.


----------



## Glued (Aug 26, 2009)

inuyasha, bar none


----------



## The Imp (Aug 26, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> Every single one of these characters has gotten a power-up out of nowhere.



I don't remember Gon, Ed or Sakuragi getting power ups out of no where.


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 26, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> I don't remember Gon, Ed or Sakuragi getting power ups out of no where.



That's because Gon basically doesn't get power ups at all comparable to everyone else in his verse; I haven't read FMA in years, so I can't justify that; and Sakuragi plays basketball.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 26, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> That's because Gon basically doesn't get power ups at all comparable to everyone else in his verse; I haven't read FMA in years, so I can't justify that; and Sakuragi plays basketball.



So then how has every single one of these characters gotten a power up out of no where?


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 26, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> So then how has every single one of these characters gotten a power up out of no where?



You know what point I was trying to make.  Arguing semantics isn't going to make singling out Ichigo as the "worst shounen protagonist" simply because he gets power ups out of nowhere any less illogical.  It's a ridiculously common trope in this type of story and _pretty much_ every single character in this thread has experienced it.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 26, 2009)

Ichigo for being terribly bland.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 26, 2009)

naruto for being pathetic


----------



## Jugger (Aug 27, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> luffy.The mecca of unwarranted power ups,compared to him ichigo is shit.



Just like you said


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 27, 2009)

Lol at the people voting Luffy, Yusuke and Edward

As for me, pretty close between Ichigo and Naruto

Naruto has been really pathetic in part 2, but atleast he had his moment when he used Sage Mode against Pein

Ichigo has just been plain boring since HM

So Ichigo


----------



## Sajin (Aug 27, 2009)

Naruto is gay for Sasuke. I have to vote for him.

Can't believe people are voting for Ichigo just because he got a power-up.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 27, 2009)

KidTony said:


> no one is worse than naruto



^This, fucking hate everything about him.


----------



## Munken (Aug 27, 2009)

Ichigo for me, Naruto might be pathetic but at least he has a goal and a part in the story.


----------



## Thomaatj (Aug 27, 2009)

Goku, he's gay and he can be revived all the time with those lame Dragonballs..


----------



## Glued (Aug 27, 2009)

Am I the only person here that remembers Inuyasha?


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 27, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Am I the only person here that remembers Inuyasha?



I support you Ben. When I got to the end of that Manga, I wanted my life back. It was worst than the crappy anime


----------



## Sen (Aug 27, 2009)

I loved Inuyasha   (Sesshoumaru was my favorite )

Anyways, I think most of them get insane powerups when they shouldn't, but I don't really dislike any of them because I tend to be fond of the main character


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 27, 2009)

Naruto was fine in the start.... Just somewhere down the line I think Kishi ruined him....I'm sure there are worse out there, but not that I have read.....

And it's probably something to do with Naruto being the first anime I watched like 6 years ago...so yes fuck you Kishi

But I guess he ties with Ichigo...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 27, 2009)

I personally don't give a care about random power ups since most shounen have them, though they are explained eventually. I'll take those over boring training arcs. For me personally, I'd have to choose Naruto on this one. The way Kishi has been handling him is disheartening and he's changed for the worst from his part 1 self to what he has become now.


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Ichigo....well, who can blame him when he has a writer that has him fighting a single battle for 20 chapters and then completely throws him out of the window for the next 30 chapters. At least he's still as determined as ever.

So it's Naruto for me. I still cringe everytime he talks about bonds and stuffs like that.


----------



## Ivyn (Aug 27, 2009)

Sometimes I think they are all the same


----------



## MdB (Aug 27, 2009)

Naruto or Ichigo. 

They both suck though


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 27, 2009)

Ichigo wins this rather easily.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 27, 2009)

Naruto hands down.


----------



## Cerō2 (Aug 27, 2009)

_Luffy, he takes the classic shonen archetype and turns it up to 11._


----------



## The World (Aug 27, 2009)

Inuyasha or Negi. Horrible characters. I'd rather read 200 chapters of Ichigo shit than Inuyasha twilight faggotry.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 27, 2009)

Natsu's jobber aura is reaching that of Kyuubi level


----------



## Glued (Aug 27, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> I support you Ben. When I got to the end of that Manga, I wanted my life back. It was worst than the crappy anime



Kagome: Inuyasha
Inuyasha: Kagome
Kagome: Inuyasha
Inuyasha: Kagome
Kagome: Inuyasha
Inuyasha: Kagome
Kagome: Inuyasha
Inuyasha: Kagome
Kagome: Inuyasha
Inuyasha: Kagome
Kagome: Inuyasha
Inuyasha: Kagome
Kagome: Inuyasha
Inuyasha: Kagome
Kagome: Inuyasha
Inuyasha: Kagome


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 27, 2009)

Naruto is just  right now. 




Ben Grimm said:


> Kagome: Inuyasha
> Inuyasha: Kagome
> Kagome: Inuyasha
> Inuyasha: Kagome
> ...



So true.


----------



## Neelon (Aug 28, 2009)

Part II  Naruto is the worst out there but anyone remember Beet ? He is the worst protagonist of all times, the worst hero ever created.


----------



## Valtieri (Aug 28, 2009)

Ichigo, I don't even dislike him, I just think he sucks as a protagonist.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 28, 2009)

Neelon said:


> Part II  Naruto is the worst out there but anyone remember Beet ? He is the worst protagonist of all times, the worst hero ever created.



take that back. Beet is a through back to the time when half you posters were either in dippers or fortunate your mother was pro-life for 9 months. Naruto is horrible, Ichigo isn't bearable. Luffy is charming but woefully generic and Natsu is just generic. I don't know why anyone would hate Inuyasha, the manga sure but the main character? lol's at goku being on the list, considering if it wasn't for him no one would be reading 90% of the manga on this list.


----------



## Nimloth (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd say Naruto by a looooooong way, Ichigo maybe a boreing arse but at least he isn't a boreing cry baby ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Naruto.


----------



## Fran (Aug 28, 2009)

Nimloth said:


> I'd say Naruto by a looooooong way, Ichigo maybe a boreing arse but at least he isn't a boreing cry baby ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Naruto.



Really? "OMIGAWD, WHY CAN'T WE FIGHT FAIR ULQIFAG "


----------



## El Torero (Aug 28, 2009)

WTF is Gintoki doing in this list


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 28, 2009)

Those 5 people that voted luffy need a backhand sense knocking slap.


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 28, 2009)

What ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) voted for jojo


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> WTF is Gintoki doing in this list



REAL TALK. Gintoki cockslaps everyone else on that list. 

As far as worst goes, it's gotta be Ichigo. He doesn't even appear in the manga 90% of the time these days. WTF are all these fodder fights?


----------



## G-Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Was Evangelion shonen (cuz' Shinji was pretty damn awful)?

Or are we just limited to the list?

Hmm, probably Naruto.  He started out fun if occasionally annoying, but turned into a lame, hypocritical ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  I have never seen a main character ina  shonen ruined like that before and hopefully never will again.

At least Ichigo was always boring so it wasn't that hard a fall.  He had his occasional "cool" moments, but they were just that, moments.  He's actually pretty consistently boring.

Luffy is at least funny, though even I'll admit he's as generic as all hell.  He's so retro it works for him.  Not many can pull that off successfully.

Natsu is a less funny Luffy with fire instead of stretching, but still forgiveable.  He's just not that interesting, not horrible.  Same for Kazuki, and frankly his silliness makes a great foil to Tokiko's seriousness so its forgivable.

Edward Elric and Gintoki do not belong on this list!  FMA and Gintama are two of the most consistently awesome shonen series out there today!  You almost never see a bad chapter of FMA or Gintama, and while its not because of their proagonists, both are good characters.

Nothing is wrong with Allen or Yoh for that matter.  Yoh is clearly a psuedo-pacifist, partly because of his religious beliefs, and partly because he's actually been to hell, and Allen is a sympathetic young man, partly because he can actually see the suffering of his enemies' souls. They are light years ahead of Naruto or Ichigo.  Hell, I think it makes them unique.

Never read enough of Slam Dunk to judge Sakuragi.

Tsuna is kind of annoying, but he's slowly getting better.  Its just that he's overshadowed by a lot of characters who are just so much cooler.

Yusuke has no business on this list!  Neither does Gon for that matter.  Gon is an annoying brat at times, but otherwise he's a fairly okay protagonist.  Yusuke was actually a genuine badass without trying too hard!  That's hard to pull off!

Jojo!?  What the hell is that doing on this list!?  The thread starter does realize there are seven different characters who answer to that nickname right?

Jonathan was fine, especially since he's as old school as it gets.  

Joseph was actually cool as all hell.  

Jotaro was generic, but forgiveable.  Not his fault he was nerfed later on to make the newer big bads credible threats.  

Josuke had his moments and was generally a likeable enough character.  

Girono...  Okay, Girono sucked _compared to the others_ but he wasn't too bad.  Just generic.  Not his fault Bucriatti stole the spotlight in Golden Wind!

Joylene was also kind of boring, and frankly she looked too much like a man in later chapters, but she was still basically generic, not horrible.  Like her dad.

Johnny whines a little too much at times but considering how lame his power was at first I don't blame him for panicking when fighting some guy who can makes sound monsters that kill with a touch, a guy who rewinds time, or a mad scientist who makes fu**in' were-dinosaurs.  He was a little fish in a very big pond at first.  He is still better than half of the non-Jojo guys on this list and its obvious Gyro is the real main character of Steel Ball Run anyway.


----------



## Starstalker (Aug 28, 2009)

Luffy:
-One Piece(that is about 80% lame)
-Idiot(that is about 10% lame)
-Loses almost every battle but then summons incredibile power out of nowhere(and another 10% lame)
Yes...100% lame character


----------



## Quelsatron (Aug 28, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> Luffy:
> -One Piece(that is about 80% lame)
> -Idiot(that is about 10% lame)
> -Loses almost every battle but then summons incredibile power out of nowhere(and another 10% lame)
> Yes...100% lame character



lol**


----------



## Aldric (Aug 28, 2009)

Naruto is obviously a lost cause but I wouldn't say he's the worst

Personally there's something with Negi from Negima that rubs me the wrong way

I just can't stomach that little Harry Potter Gary Pantsu ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Neelon (Aug 28, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> Luffy:
> -One Piece(that is about 80% lame)
> -Idiot(that is about 10% lame)
> -Loses almost every battle but then summons incredibile power out of nowhere(and another 10% lame)
> Yes...100% lame character



I don't agree at all, his only power up was gear 2 & gear 3 , and it was explained in a OVA how he had learnt it.
Luffy had lost only against top tiers with haxxed abilities , which is normal  since he doesn't belong to this category  but I agree that he benefited of too much PIS after his losses. (Against Magellan, Ao kiji, Croc,Smoker...)
And I still didn't understand why Enel didn't manage to melt him with the heat of his lightning...


----------



## shadowlords (Aug 28, 2009)

Neelon said:


> I don't agree at all, his only power up was gear 2 & gear 3 , and it was explained in a OVA how he had learnt it.
> Luffy had lost only against top tiers with haxxed abilities , which is normal  since he doesn't belong to this category  but I agree that he benefited of too much PIS after his losses. (Against Magellan, Ao kiji, Croc,Smoker...)
> And I still didn't understand why Enel didn't manage to melt him with the heat of his lightning...



Don't get baited! We all know anyone that chose someone besides Naruto, Ichigo, Natsu or Inuyasha has no idea what the hell they are talking about.

Sometimes I forget Ichigo is even in Bleach. I don't even remember the last time I saw him in his own series. Ichigo is the worst for me although Naruto is crap. Natsu is just a rip off and no explanation needs to be given for Inuyasha.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 28, 2009)

Why are there so few votes for Tsuna?


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 28, 2009)

Where the hell is the Inuyasha option?! Oh well, voted for Ichigo instead.


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 28, 2009)

> *Gintoki: 2*





These people need to get whipped.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 28, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> These people need to get whipped.



Wouldn't getting hit with a wooden blade be more appropriate? 

Or better yet, they have to buy each week's Shonen Jump for Gin for a whole year!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 28, 2009)

KisameSexyBeastYeah said:


> Ok let's see who takes this...
> 
> My vote goes for Ichigo, annoying bastard that *always wins with "Power-ups" out of his ass*...
> 
> Edit: Sorry if I forget someone.



Who doesn't?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 29, 2009)

Where is Sosaku from Modern Gate?

But i would say Naruto because the caracter changed alot


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Who doesn't?



Gintoki.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 29, 2009)

ichigo is probably the worst main chracter ever .


----------



## Tash (Aug 29, 2009)

OrochiGab said:


> same ...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



and good riddance


----------



## Tash (Aug 29, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> Luffy:
> -One Piece(that is about 80% lame)
> -Idiot(that is about 10% lame)
> -Loses almost every battle but then summons incredibile power out of nowhere(and another 10% lame)
> Yes...100% lame character



you have an itachi sig

you don't get to call things lame


----------



## RedRoninMan (Aug 29, 2009)

Wait, who the fuck voted for JoJo?!?!

Come here so I can slap the stupid out of ya


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Aug 29, 2009)

Naruto Natsu Ichigo and Inuyasha!


----------



## The Imp (Aug 29, 2009)

RedRoninMan said:


> Wait, who the fuck voted for JoJo?!?!
> 
> Come here so I can slap the stupid out of ya



I'll give Jojo another vote just for you.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 29, 2009)

Inuyasha, but majority of the series is a piece of shit.

I'll say Naruto only if we're including the Part 2 version.


and what the fuck is Sakuragi doing on this poll?


----------



## Jakarta (Aug 29, 2009)

Naruto has turned out to be an intensely annoying childish wimp, and due to the actions of his terrible rival.

He wins my vote.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 29, 2009)

From what I've read, I will say Gon, simply cause I havent read Naruto or Bleach .

Because Gon is made so stupid, and not in a shohen "funny" way, but more along the lines that he is not able to have a conversation where he won't say stupid shit no one with half a brain would even consider asking .


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 29, 2009)

Natsu is just.... I don't even know how to put it in the words but anyone who reads FT know what I'm talking about.

Ichigo is close second. He migth be actually worst than Natsu but since he wasnt in the manga or cople of months I almost forgot what he was like.

Gon is like some fucking robot... no emeotional response.

Oh and Tsuna is whiny  bitch most of the time.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 29, 2009)

Add Kurohime to the list


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 31, 2009)

Neelon said:


> I don't agree at all, his only power up was gear 2 & gear 3 , and it was explained in a OVA how he had learnt it.
> Luffy had lost only against top tiers with haxxed abilities , which is normal  since he doesn't belong to this category  but I agree that he benefited of too much PIS after his losses. (Against Magellan, Ao kiji, Croc,Smoker...)
> And I still didn't understand why Enel didn't manage to melt him with the heat of his lightning...



Can you send me that OVA PLZ!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 31, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> Can you send me that OVA PLZ!?!?!?!?!?



It was from Movie 7
ie. not canon at all


----------



## Icy_eagle (Aug 31, 2009)

Naruto started as an annoying brat, then went through angst and meh and has now developed a fucking annoying jesus-complex, so my vote goes to him.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 31, 2009)

Nuzzie said:


> It was from Movie 7
> ie. not canon at all



o ok. thank you. 
so did oda like watch movie 7 and think gear second was a good idea so he used it?


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 31, 2009)

Ichigo is bland.

Naruto is whiny.

Luffy is better than both of him, but he's no great character. 

All in all, none of them are as offensively bad as Natsu or Inuyasha.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 31, 2009)

Inuyasha and Ichigo are shit.I still think Hollow Ichigo should be the main character.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow...I wonder who said Jojo?  Well more like why


----------



## Achilles (Sep 1, 2009)

Does anyone outside of japan give a shit about Ichigo? I've never seen a manga series were fans were so apathetic towards it's main character.

The only time I ever see people speak favorably of him is when they're talking about shipping. But shippers will do that with any character they find attractive.







If this thread included seinen, I wonder how Nagi woud have done? (Oh Great! said he was a protagonist)


----------



## Tash (Sep 1, 2009)

The_Evil said:


> Gon is like some fucking robot... no emeotional response.



I don't like Gon but this is pretty incorrect.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Sep 1, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I'm more leaning more  towards Naruto though, since Bleach has shit all over....



I don't know most of the characters listed but I voted Naruto.

I got really annoyed by him during the "Gutsy Ninja" arc or whatever it was called (the Pain arc basically).

I actually like Ichigo, and that's rare for me to like a main character a lot.

And I don't know why people trash Bleach so much.  I think it's really good, and better than Naruto.  Kubo's villains actually seem threatening, even though in typical shounen style, they get defeated.   

Whereas Kishimoto has totally ruined the Akatsuki.  The only ones who seemed threatening (Deidara, Sasori, Hidan, Kakuzu) were quickly written out, and the ones left (Pain, Konan, Itachi) were all really good sweet people down deep......I don't trust that Madara won't turn out the same way, and that goes for Zetsu and Kisame as well.  And I don't even count Sasuke and team as villains or Akatsuki.

At least most of the Arrancar had a lot of personality and seemed like real villains.  Can't say the same for the majority of Akatsuki.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 1, 2009)

Like Ulquiorra,Grimmjow,Nnoitria,and the Espada are very epic villains.I don't see the Bleach hate either,I mean it has good fighting,likable villains,but the main characters are shit.The Akatsuki fucked up on every member,except Hidan.


----------



## Misha (Sep 1, 2009)

Shinji from NGE

/thread


----------



## Litho (Sep 4, 2009)

Ichigo.
Why are Edward Elric and Goku in here 
And WHO voted for them!?!?


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yoh
Naruto
Natsu
Ichigo(the current one is so lol)


----------



## Superstars (Sep 4, 2009)

Starstalker said:


> Luffy:
> -One Piece(that is about 80% lame)
> -Idiot(that is about 10% lame)
> -Loses almost every battle but then summons incredibile power out of nowhere(and another 10% lame)
> Yes...100% lame character



Yep, Luffy is the worst protagonist..


----------



## Unbelievable (Sep 5, 2009)

Ichigo by far.  He started out awesome in the beginning, but then as time passed he became a *huge* pussy.

The last badass moment he had that wasn't induced by his (far superior) Hollow side was back when he cut Yammy's arm off, which was forever ago.  Of course, you might not even count _that_ since right after he does it, he becomes unable to fight and gets smacked around like a bitch.  In that case, the last badass moment he had would be when he first obtained Bankai.


*Spoiler*: _Naruto spoilers_ 




At least Naruto showed during his fight with Pain that he's still a complete badass with his Sage Mode.


----------



## Jakarta (Sep 5, 2009)

Sabu935 said:


> Like Ulquiorra,Grimmjow,Nnoitria,and the Espada are very epic villains.I don't see the Bleach hate either,I mean it has good fighting,likable villains,but the main characters are shit.The Akatsuki fucked up on every member,except Hidan.



If by "likable villains" you mean "vapid cliches" than absolutely.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 5, 2009)

Bleach is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## gigguk (Sep 5, 2009)

Ichigo, why? Not because he keeps pulling random powers out of his arse whenever he's in trouble (this is shounen after all) *but because when most of your side cast are more interesting/have better back stories than your main character,* whats the point of having you as the main character at all?


----------



## Hagen (Sep 5, 2009)

Ichigo is probably the most boring shonen protagonist ever. even his fighting style is


----------



## Butcher (Sep 5, 2009)

gigguk said:


> Ichigo, why? Not because he keeps pulling random powers out of his arse whenever he's in trouble (this is shounen after all) *but because when most of your side cast are more interesting/have better back stories than your main character,* whats the point of having you as the main character at all?


They should just let Shirosaki take over Ichigo.Ichigo is pretty much shit right now.


----------



## o-chan (Sep 6, 2009)

Naruto for me, since I don't really know most of the people on the poll and because ever since the end of the Pein fight, he really got on my nerves with his talk about peace and bonds and stuff...


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 6, 2009)

Natsu.

More horrible than Ichigo and Naruto at their absolute worst.


----------



## Furny324 (Sep 6, 2009)

Ichigo doesn't even have main character strength. He loses most of his fights until he wins at the last second with (surprise!) the Vizard thing. Is he even the protagonist anymore? We haven't seen him in a pretty long time.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Sep 6, 2009)

Ichigo for me, he has not developed as a character at all since the manga started. He's the exact same guy and its not like he was interesting in the first place either. Completely bland and boring character.

At least Naruto has grown and changed abit although I really hate his pathetic self in Part 2 and his Sasuke obsession. Had he continued on with his Badass Part 1 self and grown up, I think he would have become incredibly cool by now.


----------



## 8ghosts (Sep 6, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> luffy.The mecca of unwarranted power ups,compared to him ichigo is shit.



i have to agree


----------



## RivFader (Sep 6, 2009)

The amount of fail in this poll is gigantic.

Voting anything other than Natsu, Ichigo and  Naruto should be punished.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 6, 2009)

Natsu.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2009)

Naruto               .


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 11, 2009)

Natsu, ye gods, Natsu. How much fail can he possibly be?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 11, 2009)

KisameSexyBeastYeah said:


> annoying bastard that always wins with "Power-ups" out of his ass...


You just described 99% of Shounen protagonists.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 11, 2009)

Ichigo, lack of character......


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Edward.....Alphonse should have been the protagonist.


----------



## MihaiJ (Jan 5, 2011)

Goku is the worst. He is dumb, he has too much power for any normal human or alien and he chose to let Gohan grow without a father after the Cell Saga


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 5, 2011)

Ichigo.


----------



## lovelycessa (Jan 5, 2011)

I voted for Gon... he needs to grow up first. His immaturity gets in the way of me liking him as the lead character in HXH...


----------



## urca (Jan 5, 2011)

Naruto
10char


----------



## Superstars (Jan 5, 2011)

Monkey D. Luffy is the worst all he does is yell the plot and he's the dumbest protaganist.


----------



## valerian (Jan 5, 2011)

Ichigo, Tsuna and Natsu.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 5, 2011)

Naruto, Natsu and Luffy.


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Jan 5, 2011)

I only know six of them. 
Out of those six,I'll pick Luffy,for being disproportionate.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 5, 2011)

Any harem main character minus Harima Kenji, he made School Rumble edible for me.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 5, 2011)

Naruto, Natsu and Ichigo


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 5, 2011)

Naruto is the worst, he's gay for god's sake


----------



## valerian (Jan 5, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Naruto is the worst, he's gay for god's sake



Homophobe .


----------



## Koori (Jan 5, 2011)

The OP should be massively neg-reped just for Goku, Luffy, Edward and Jojo being on that list


----------



## Smoke (Jan 5, 2011)

Gon, definitely.



As someone said, I have been given no reason to cheer him on!!!!




Am I one of the few who still loves the shounen trio protagonists?


----------



## SasuOna (Jan 5, 2011)

Luffy really is a bad character though and his whole personality is just lacking any sort of depth that a main character should have. Still One Piece always does this what with not going far enough in exploring themes.

Naruto, hes basically become the antithesis of everything he believed in from part 1, no such thing as bad characterization but there are things as negative plot developments, Naruto has this in spades.

Natsu, hes not really the main character but still as the male lead his complete lack of anything plot focused compared to the rest of the characters makes an uninteresting male lead.


----------



## Angoobo (Jan 5, 2011)

Yoh, everything related to shaman fucking king is lame.


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 5, 2011)

Who in their right mind would vote for any of the Jojos?

Naruto wasn't to awful in part 1, but Ichigo has been consistently horrible throughout Bleach.


----------



## Koori (Jan 5, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Who in their right mind would vote for any of the Jojos?



Same goes for those who vote for Luffy, and on an extension Goku and Edward. You have to be a retard for voting for any of those four and not for the douchebags that are Ichigo and Naruto.


----------



## Blade (Jan 5, 2011)

Naruto, Tsuna and Allen.


----------



## SasuOna (Jan 5, 2011)

Giorno and Josuke were fucking horrible in their parts and didn't feel like main characters being consistently overshadowed by other awesome characters but even thats not enough for you to say their one of the worst shonen protagonists.


----------



## Nic (Jan 5, 2011)

I voted Ichigo for obvious reasons. I got so tired of seeing him stand around doing nothing.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 5, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Homophobe .



I'm not, but he's gay...not the best example for children


----------



## Blaze (Jan 5, 2011)

Naruto
Ichigo
Gon(because of the latest event in the manga)

In that order. I still like Ichigo(mainly his powers and his design) and I'm neutral to Gon..he is quiet boring must admit along with Naruto of course.


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2011)

Naruto, Ichigo , and Tsuna are the ones that I hate the most.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2011)

out of that list, i guess naruto  he seems more like a marysue every day 

not to say i haven't been pissed with goku from time to time, he's a great leader and hero and a nice guy generally, but a terrible family man.

When you think about that shit for a long time, it gets to ya


----------



## armorknight (Jan 5, 2011)

This is pretty much between Naruto, Ichigo, Natsu, and Tsuna.

Naruto takes it for me just because of how much of a hypocrite he has become and his homoerotic obsession with Sasuke.


----------



## Malumultimus (Jan 5, 2011)

I know people see Bleach as a joke and think Ichigo is boring as shit, but worst shounen protagonist? Ichigo does whatever he has to to protect his friends.

Gon pretty much killed Hunter x Hunter. Ichigo never let his emotions get the best of him, and when he did sacrifice his power, at least he won. Hunter x Hunter's outlook is bleak: in terms of the good guys and the actual series.

And Naruto, he's willing to risk the entire shinobi world for some kid he was friends with for a year. FFFFFFFFFUUUUU-

Tsuna is regrettable and Natsu is a terrible character

BUT

My vote goes to Allen.

Since the Level 4 Akuma arc, D.Gray-man's felt less and less about Allen. He feels less like the main protagonist and more like the guy who ends up drawn in the most panels. The other protagonists at least DO stuff and take charge, even if it's for something dumb...even if they pulled the win out of their ass.


----------



## zquabez (Jan 5, 2011)

why is jojo there


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 5, 2011)

Natsu gets my vote. Principal reason i quit reading FT ages ago.


----------



## legoffjacques (Jan 5, 2011)

Who's the idiot that voted sakuragi


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 5, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> Luffy really is a bad character though and his whole personality is just lacking any sort of depth that a main character should have. Still One Piece always does this what with not going far enough in exploring themes.



Luffy is a romantic adventure-lover. Even if he is dumb there isnt any character with that aspect..and I got to say part 1 Naruto who wanted to make people recognise his value was an awesome character


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 5, 2011)

Naruto, as much terrible is Ichigo, at least he isn't dick riding Sasuke till kingdom come.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 6, 2011)

I knew i forgot someone

Tsuna as well


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Jan 6, 2011)

Let me tell you all why this thread is stupid. Look at the results. The order is exactly as anyone with half a brain would expect it to be. This poll has nothing to do with the characters themselves, but rather how popular the manga they are in is.




GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Luffy is a romantic adventure-lover. Even if he is dumb there isnt any character with that aspect..and I got to say part 1 Naruto who wanted to make people recognise his value was an awesome character



Luffy isn't dumb. He's childish and goofy, and prefers not to think things through. So it's not that he can't think, it's that he doesn't want to. There's a difference.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2011)

Well since your blatantly defending a character in the poll it can be guessed that your just pissed that your favorite characters are up there


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 6, 2011)

i hate naruto the most, why ?


*Spoiler*: __ 














next chapter what happen ?


he still cry about it
isin't the main character suposed to be awesome and kick @$$ ?

he try to save *his friend* the sauce that was never his friend in the first place, he betrayed him and the hole village, he never gived a fuck about him or anyone, he tryed to kill him
then he go whit the mega villain (orochimaru) and still think he his *good and i will save him* but he dont even realise he dont give a darn about him like it was in the begining, and then he cry about it


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Jan 6, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well since your blatantly defending a character in the poll it can be guessed that your just pissed that your favorite characters are up there



There's a difference between defending a character and making a correction.

And by now, i've learned not to get pissed at internet stupidity for the most part, so that's not the issue.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 6, 2011)

Although Luffy is not a great protagonist, but he is far from the worst. My vote goes to Natsu. His fight is not interesting. He ass-pull more than Luffy, Ichigo and Naruto combined.

Luckily that FT have a lot of lovable and awesome characters that keep me reading it.


----------



## Bakatsu (Jan 6, 2011)

Gon he is just some retarded child on steroid with no sense of logic whatsoever. maybe Togashi tried to pull the innocent child with no sense of how the life work, with no sense of evil/bad maybe like child Goku in DB but now it's too much it's like he became even more retarded than he was at the start of the manga.


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 6, 2011)

most of the shounen protagonists are terrible, dunno why.


Naruto, Natsu, Ichigo and Tsuna are especially bad.


----------



## moh (Jan 6, 2011)

Nura Rikou (Human),
Don't you just get the feeling that his face is a magnet?
A magnet strongly attracting your fists!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 6, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> i hate naruto the most, why ?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


You know if Part 1 Naruto saw his Part 2 self he would've kicked the shit out of him for being a pussy. At least back when he was a kid he didn't give a shit. Even back when he fought Sasuke back at the Valley, he didn't cry about it. Remember what he resorted to? He was gonna BREAK EVERY BONE IN SASUKE'S BODY AND DRAG HIM BACK WHETHER HE LIKED IT OR NOT.


----------



## MdB (Jan 6, 2011)

Naruto devolves into a quivering lump of depression and psychosis every time he thinks about Sasuke. You can't get more awful than that. Ichigo on the other had is just a bland and boring douche, completely stripped of the charm he once had. (Kubo can't do good characterization in the same way that he can't tell a story.)


----------



## SasuOna (Jan 6, 2011)

Ichigo isn't that bad but he lost all of his personality and charm from the beginning of the manga.
Now hes just some random guy who isn't in control of his own life


----------



## MdB (Jan 6, 2011)

That's bad characterization. Stop justifying it by saying ''it's not that bad,'' because it means nothing.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 6, 2011)

MdB said:


> Naruto devolves into a quivering lump of depression and psychosis every time he thinks about Sasuke. You can't get more awful than that. Ichigo on the other had is just a bland and boring douche, completely stripped of the charm he once had. (Kubo can't do good characterization in the same way that he can't tell a story.)



it comes down to those two, honestly


----------



## p-lou (Jan 6, 2011)

i like luffy

he's funny


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 6, 2011)

Naruto: He started out as a shameless Sakuragi clone, but then, somewhere along the way, turned into Ippo, but even deeper into his love for his raven haired rival.


----------



## moh (Jan 7, 2011)

I completely disagree with the one's against Naruto's character.

His character transformation is really well done. In part 1, he was mostly a lonely kid, hence much more tougher. But once he gets more and more used to having friends and sibling-like rival, the losses of such bonds hit him hard as hell...


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jan 7, 2011)

Voted for Naruto. He showed great promise in part 1, and the first half of part 2. But when he started hyperventilating...


----------



## Kei (Jan 7, 2011)

Okkervil River said:


> Every single one of these characters has gotten a power-up out of nowhere.



This....Negi too

I don't understand why Edward is even in their I love him!  He got me into shounen


----------



## hehey (Jan 7, 2011)

who the fuck is Kazuki?


----------



## Akatora (Jan 7, 2011)

One of the main characters that have annoyed me the most is actually the main character of one of the 4 Ginga series 


The main character from Ginga Densetsu Weed named Weed though more in the anime than in the manga


had he not been the main character and worse leader of an army I wouldn't mind his personallity that much


But you don't allow a naive "kid" that have no previous experience of leadership and refuse to kill to be the head of the strongest army in it's verse... no matter who he may be decending from he is nothing compared to his father, grandfather, great grand father heck even his own son is more worthy of that position than he is...

Seriously allowing a team of assassins send to murder him to run away again and again when they keep returning and endager him and everyone around him

worse he punished one of his captains for acting on his own killing the 2 when he wasn't supposed to be around



His character isn't that bad but man does he feel unworthy of his position


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2011)

Naruto and Ichigo I get

but why isn't Tsuna at number one?


He sucks the presence right out of every scene he's in


----------



## armorknight (Jan 7, 2011)

How the fuck does Luffy have more votes than Tsuna the lame pussy? Must be the rabid KHR fangirls.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2011)

hehey said:


> who the fuck is Kazuki?



The main character of Busou Renkin.


The only thing that should be changed is that the current Naruto is less happy than before and Ichigo's goals. He doesn't really wanna become a Shinigami, he just wants to protect his friends. And honestly doesn't really have a set goal.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jan 7, 2011)

Didn't know there was so much Gon hate.  I think he's a pretty cool character.

Anyways, some (Yusuke, Goku, Jojo, etc) don't belong on that poll, IMO.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 10, 2011)

For me its easily Ichigo.

He's boring and bland as salt! He has no personality and his sole motivation to do anything in the series is protect people. What does he do aside from that? He has a fair amount of friends, but he takes no time to hang out with them or anything. 

And his fights just disgust me.


----------



## Kei (Jan 10, 2011)

This is actually very funny~~


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 10, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Naruto and Ichigo I get
> 
> but why isn't Tsuna at number one?
> 
> ...



I agree, Tsuna's been show as a really pussy and can only kick it up when Reborn is there or when he's actually Fighting, outside of that, he's shit .



armorknight said:


> How the fuck does Luffy have more votes than Tsuna the lame pussy? Must be the rabid KHR fangirls.



Because One Piece is waaaay more popular than KHR. Idiot.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't believe i didn't vote for Tsuna...
Actually i didn't notice him since my eyes turned red the moment i saw the names of Naruto and Ichigo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 10, 2011)

Kazuki macks his chick once in a while so he cant be on the poll neither


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 11, 2011)

basch71 said:


> The only thing that should be changed is that the current Naruto is less happy than before and Ichigo's goals. He doesn't really wanna become a Shinigami, he just wants to protect his friends. And honestly doesn't really have a set goal.



Easily one of the worst things about Ichigo is that he doesn't have a goal.

He seems more like some random guy that happens to get involved in things than a driving and essential part of the story. There's large chunks of Bleach where he doesn't even seem to be in. It makes the whole story seem pointless after awhile.


----------



## narutogeass (Jan 13, 2011)

Fuck everyone who said Naruto out of every one on this list naruto is the only one who got me to the point of no give up and to keep goin for my dreams my mom and my dad hell my whole family thinks i wont be shit in life but like naruto said "Ill prove em wrong"Kthanks bye


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 14, 2011)

That girl from soul eater...


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 14, 2011)

Ichigo with ease. He's a bland, boring character that gets no development and has no layers/dimensions to him.

Even more tasteless than plain tofu.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 14, 2011)

We desperately need an "ITS ALL THA SAME SHIT" meme pic in here


----------



## Cableguy15 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm going with Ichigo. At least Naruto had a time where he was a decent character. Ichigo is a selfish idiot who wants to feel more important than he actually is. Hense why he wants his powers back "CAUSE I GOTS TO PROTECT EVERYONE!!!!" From what? Oh, that's right, nothing. There is absolutely nothing wrong where he lives right now, and even if there was, Urahara could handle it. This is what Kubo has turned him into after the Soul Society arc, someone who needs to feel like he has to protect everyone to feel important. He wasn't much better before, but he was more tolerable back then.

Natsu deserves an honorable mention due to his complete lack of originality.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 15, 2011)

Tsuna. I mean dude seriously has Ulquiorra beat out with the despair he is carrying around.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 15, 2011)

Ichigo may not be the best but really all of these complains about him being blant, meh Ichigo easily got more character develoupment and personallity than someone like Luffy or Goku

Luffy and Goku's greatest strength is how simple they are


One need to realize that Ichigo want to protect, but deep within he is power hungry and have always been as was made obviouos in the final fight vs Grimmjow.(also by zaraki)

Shirosaki is also Ichigo, the crying 10 year old that lost his mother is also Ichigo the sulking silent boy is also Ichigo even zangetsu is a part of Ichigo


I still find one of the more intersting parts about him to be how he in the past actually had little remorse for evil doers


such as vs shreiker:

(After ripping out his tounge and cutting his blade halfway into Shreikers leg)

"fears a terrible thing, making you cut off your own leg just to escape it, remember that fear and disappear"(cutting through Shreikers head)


Still blank voting here


----------



## Soul (Jan 16, 2011)

Naruto.


And I don't even know why Ed Elric is in that poll.
Haters gonna hate


----------



## bobby8685 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Ed was a mistake when making the poll.  It's OK.  My vote goes to Naruto.  At least Ichigo ever laid in his bed and cried because another man left him.  Naruto has been made to be a sissy.  And a reason I stopped reading the manga.

Lol at Naruto getting 35% of the votes on his own forum.  Kishi is officially the worst shonen author.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 16, 2011)

Soul said:


> Naruto.
> 
> 
> And I don't even know why Ed Elric is in that poll.
> Haters gonna hate



This is kinda a thread for haters hating


----------



## Saturday (Jan 16, 2011)

I've only read a couple of Shounens but I dislike Ichigo the most. Like most people said he's too plain.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 16, 2011)

Naruto is really really awful. I just finished re-reading part 2, and i'm amazed how far Naruto's character has fallen. In part 1, you were a lot more likely to tolerate and even like his overall personality, but in part two his character has really become a caricature. Making villains into good guys by doing absolutely nothing, becoming the source of cliche speeches by having done absolutely nothing, literally hyperventilating over sasuke--just god awful.

Ichigo is plain, but he's always been plain. Naruto is so bad because the author is constantly trying to shove his personality down our throats as something we should be in awe of and it fails so bad it becomes funny. ''Naruto is the light and you're the darkness''...WTF did Naruto ever do to be the light, scream a little at you and tell you something any one could have told you?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 16, 2011)

Ichigo is as bland as saltine crackers. He has no personality and his entire motivation to do anything is to protect people.Its boring, and it's bland. Just because he lost his powers, he thinks that the world is going to hell because he isn't around to spam the same attack over and over. And not only that, his fights are boring as hell, and he usually wins due to plot devices. Now I know that's common in shonen, but with Ichigo, it doesn't even look believable and there are 99 reasons you could brig up that says he should have lost.

And why the hell is Yusuke even on this pole? I can't believe he's being associated with some of these characters.


----------



## MdB (Jan 16, 2011)

Having no motivations could be a character trait if handled carefully, but in Ichigo's case it's just lazy characterization, and that's why I can't stand it. He's almost as bland as a harem lead.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Ichigo may not be the best but really all of these complains about him being blant, meh *Ichigo easily got more character develoupment and personallity than someone like Luffy or Goku*



How about a big, fat no.


----------



## Saturday (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow I didn't notice Natsu. I would of voted for him instead.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 16, 2011)

MdB said:


> Having no motivations could be a character trait if handled carefully, but in Ichigo's case it's just lazy characterization, and that's why I can't stand it. *He's almost as bland as a harem lead*.



Yeah, but for some reason,t hat doesn't stop me from reading them with a smile.


----------



## MdB (Jan 16, 2011)

Good for you. That still makes them awful.


----------



## AizenSosuke (Jan 16, 2011)

My vote goes for Natsu.
He's simply the worst character out of those. Naruto is nothing compared to this master of "peace love and rainbows" speeches. Every arc in FT since Phantom Lord ended like "For sake of my friends i'll defeat yoooouuu!!!!!".
Also his powerups are crap. 
Ichigo's hollow form was at least cool. In case of Naruto they weren't that bad to whine over them for longer than 1-2 days.
And Natsu?
"Dragonforce level 1, Dragonforce level 2, Level 3"
And lots of nakama punches. It's so boring. Every enemy gets owned like "POWAAAH OF LOVEEEE PUUUNCH" Only time he won with something other than power up was his fight with Cobra, when he actually USED HIS BRAIN 
Also he's cheap rip-off of Luffy.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 16, 2011)

Surprised Yagami Light hasn't been mentioned yet.

Colossal douchebag + Gary Stu + his whining at the end (was that pathetic!)

I'm not saying he's the worst, but I never get why he's treated as a holy cow.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 16, 2011)

I am surprised Tsuna doesn't have more votes.

God what an awful character.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 16, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Surprised Yagami Light hasn't been mentioned yet.
> 
> Colossal douchebag + Gary Stu + his whining at the end (was that pathetic!)
> 
> I'm not saying he's the worst, but I never get why he's treated as a holy cow.


I also did not like the ending of death note other then that..I think most are just happy(or at least me) that he's not part of thousand of shonen cliche main characters. 

I hope next mangaka who write manga would change there approach with there main charcaters.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 16, 2011)

MdB said:


> Good for you. That still makes them awful.



So...which ones were we talking about?


----------



## Akatora (Jan 16, 2011)

God Movement said:


> How about a big, fat no.



and a rock solid yes to counter


Luffy is just a walking helium ballon if you are to be ruff

It's one of his character traits and sales marks he is simple


Goku is a bit more advanced, but he is still the simple guy and intended so perhaps i went to far comparing Goku to Luffy 



Ichigo is bland in the way he is to normal and others are using him as a marionet where as Luffy is pretty much free to do as he please


It's hillarious how everyone seem to read what they want to read rather than what's explained in the mangas

Ichigo fights to protect? yes is it his only reason? hell no

as said before several people have pointed it out in the past he is power hungry by instinct



He is far from being the greatest shounen main character, but what alot of you claim is more laughable than my comparison between a helium baloon and Luffy


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Jan 16, 2011)

Goku...he's not hot and he bores me.


----------



## MdB (Jan 16, 2011)

psycheofthewoods said:


> Goku...he's not hot





I'm sure a parade of identical-looking bishies is much better.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 16, 2011)

Such a sad world when drawings aren't hot.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 16, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Such a sad world when drawings aren't hot.




Indeed

Who knew the day would come where'd be sad to be cool


----------



## valerian (Jan 16, 2011)

psycheofthewoods said:


> Goku...he's not hot and he bores me.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 16, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Ichigo may not be the best but really all of these complains about him being blant, meh Ichigo easily got more character develoupment and personallity than someone like Luffy or Goku




Ichigo had as much development as Luffy and Goku.

I bet it would easier to argue they've had more as bleach has had only 3 arcs.



> One need to realize that Ichigo want to protect, but deep within he is power hungry and have always been as was made obviouos in the final fight vs Grimmjow.(also by zaraki)



That makes him deeper than other shounen characters?

Do you realize thats pretty much Goku?

Goku helps people but at times decides to put it all on the line for the chance at a challenge.

Same with Luffy, he wants to protect his crew but also had the deep desire to become Pirate king.

Both have had their desires and their kindness to others brought up much more than Ichigo's. 



> Shirosaki is also Ichigo, the crying 10 year old that lost his mother is also Ichigo the sulking silent boy is also Ichigo even zangetsu is a part of Ichigo



So Ichigo is also a silent guy that wears long black clothing with no personality, and Shirosaki's personality is...?

A sad past isn't something Ichigo is alone in, even Goku has the whole killing his grandfather thing.



> I still find one of the more intersting parts about him to be how he in the past actually had little remorse for evil doers



Again Ichigo is not along in getting extremly mad when seeing injustice/ an evil doer. 

Who other than Shreiker has Ichigo been remorseless against?

Ulquiorra who he complained about not having a fair fight with?

Aizen who he seemed to be playing with for most of their fight?


----------



## Blade (Jan 16, 2011)

Ichigo is a simple character. Once he had a 'punk' and energetic attitude which made him more likable. He was cool.

Now he became a lazy character who whines for no reason. (i don't get it)

His fighting style must be upgraded. Some new moves would be good.

And about the dark side thing, in most of the shonen series, is one of the most common elements. Not surprisingly something new to be amazed.

For example, Tsuna, Naruto and Allen, now these are really bad main characters.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 16, 2011)

psycheofthewoods said:


> Goku...he's not hot and he bores me.


Do tell....how does being "hot" makes someone a good character?


----------



## Akatora (Jan 16, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> Ichigo had as much development as Luffy and Goku.
> 
> I bet it would easier to argue they've had more as bleach has had only 3 arcs.
> 
> ...




I believe your mixing the points 

I mentioned these parts cause people said wanting to protect was his only reason to fight


And how exsactly have Luffy changed through his life? please do tell he is still the airheaded kid with he jolly nature

Ichigo wen't from a mommas boy to a silent you might say emo to a street tough guy

how is that a noticeable change in charater?
though granted a lot of this is off screen you still have plenty


yes he did show more mercy and very likely due to seing a human fae to the opponent


yes the others got dark sides to but a lot of those dark sides are not truly them i'm not saying Ichigo is standing out as a great main character rather i'm highly questioning the label some give him as the worst especially when the reasoning is o biached

Then again to each their own opinion(a shitty thread idea turning into a shitty thread how surprusing)


----------



## Epik High (Jan 16, 2011)

I really can't make up my mind, but all in all it's either Tsuna or Naruto (and Allen was up there as well), the same repetitive and shitty characterization that I really can't stand, they epitomize shit.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 16, 2011)

Naruto is just the worst i can't read that manga bcuase of him.


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 17, 2011)

ruffy is the worst

to hell with him


----------



## KidTony (Jan 17, 2011)

Is not always about characterization, sometimes is about likability. Luffy is a simple as they come, but he comes of as endearing to most people, sort of like goku. You could argue all day long that Ichigo and Naruto have deeper characterization and more inner turmoil type chapters dedicated to them, but when it's bad characterization none of that matters. All that Naruto does is cry, and lets not even start about ichigo....


In the end, who comes out as more likable? 9/10 times people will say luffy, and that makes him a much better character.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 17, 2011)

Naruto's constant bitching over Sasuke makes him pretty bad, but Ichigo is the worse one here. He is utterly boring and has god awful development (if any at all). His fights are as dull as his motivation, and don't get me started on that absolutely pretentious dialogue between him and Aizen during their last battle.

Ichigo's only saving grace is that he is not the worse character in Bleach. Aizen wins that honor.

Some characters shouldn't even be on this list with the likes of Ichigo.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 18, 2011)

KidTony said:


> Is not always about characterization, sometimes is about likability. Luffy is a simple as they come, but he comes of as endearing to most people, sort of like goku. You could argue all day long that Ichigo and Naruto have deeper characterization and more inner turmoil type chapters dedicated to them, but when it's bad characterization none of that matters. All that Naruto does is cry, and lets not even start about ichigo....
> 
> 
> In the end, who comes out as more likable? 9/10 times people will say luffy, and that makes him a much better character.




Your right regarding Luffy being likeable and his simpleness is one of the main factors in this(he is still boring, but in another way than Ichigo and Naruto are boring)


However people here are also thinking a bit much like we all did as kids where our heroes hardly were allowed any inperfection


A character changing to become something you dislike can still be creative character develoupment
people may not like the change, but that doesn't mean the character should be better or worse just less likeable


So for the poll it really depend on what factors we're looking at

is it how likeable the character is or how much character they got


comparing Luffy to Naruto and Ichigo Luffy win in the likeability but fail in the character department


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 18, 2011)

Akatora said:


> comparing Luffy to Naruto and Ichigo Luffy win in the likeability but fail in the character department



Ichigo and Naruto are as plain and simple as Luffy, don't let the crying and sadness trick you.


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 18, 2011)

I go Natsu, every major fight he wins with a brand new secret move. At least Ichigo notched a few wins without a power up.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 18, 2011)

narutogeass said:


> Fuck everyone who said Naruto out of every one on this list naruto is the only one who got me to the point of no give up and to keep goin for my dreams my mom and my dad hell my whole family thinks i wont be shit in life but like naruto said "Ill prove em wrong"Kthanks bye



With this much whining and moaning, I can seewhy you can relate to Naruto's character so much. Appeal to emotion is not going to change the fact that Naruto's character is poorly developed.


Akatora said:


> A character changing to become something you dislike can still be creative character develoupment
> people may not like the change, but that doesn't mean the character should be better or worse just less likeable



No, it means a character can also have bad development. Something that is not surprising considering the poor writing in Bleach. Ichigo has by far the worse development of three HST main characters (funny how a thread involving such a large number of characters still managed to focus on these three).

When you go from being decent to an unlikable character who spouts pretentious and boring crap, that is bad development.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2011)

For me it's easly sasuke followed by "No-Show" ichigo

Now excuse me. I have posters in this thread to neg


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2011)

narutogeass said:


> Fuck everyone who said Naruto out of every one on this list naruto is the only one who got me to the point of no give up and to keep goin for my dreams my mom and my dad hell my whole family thinks i wont be shit in life but like naruto said "Ill prove em wrong"Kthanks bye



like this guy. I hereby strip you of your high greens.


----------



## Bender (Jan 18, 2011)

Naruto just Naruto.... 



EDIT:

What the fuck is Yusuke doing on that poll

He's nothing like the rest of those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Neelon (Jan 18, 2011)

Tsuna and Uchiha Sasuke are worse than Naruto


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 18, 2011)

Not sure if I said it here already but Tsuna. 

Any "character development" he gets in an arc is stripped away and reset by the end of it, as he reverts back to "No-Good Tsuna". And then we go through the exact same thing. Again.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 18, 2011)

So what objective criteria dictate which protagonist is worse than another in a shounen manga????????????????? Is it the character whose personality some would say is less suited for shounen? Is it a character who is the most 1-dimensional amongst the one dimensional hordes? Is it a character who is simply the most bland?  Is it the character whose receives contradictory character development? Is it the character who has the most detestable reactions for some reason or another? Is it the character who is most forgoetable? Or is it the character people dislike because they dislike the manga in general?????????????

????????????????
????????????????????

in my opinion, Fairy tail is the worst manga that I've read from this list; therefore,  Natsu losses by default. I suspect everyone's reasons are similar to my own even if they're no saying it


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 18, 2011)

Ippo, 800+ chapters and he hasn't changed since chapter one.

Runner up Naruto. First shounen character I've seen devolve from extremely likeable to down right eyesour to see and read about.

Far as the rest of shounen bad leads. 

Ichigo is blandest of the bland. His only purpose is to look surprised, get angry (for no reason most of the time) and get told to sit down. 

That kid from hitman reborn is the 1# reason to not read that manga period.

Natsu a bad main character but is currently coming to his own.

Luffy growing up at a glacial pace, he spiked in coolness when he beat that wear panther and did nothing special after that, crowning moment of what i loath about luffy now was his decision to go save ace instead of looking for his crew. all hopes of luffy truly growing up into anything with the word "king" on it gets shot to hell. well to luffy credit, the current semi king of pirates wb wasn't a great leader either.


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 18, 2011)

People actually voted for Gintoki? Horrible.


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 18, 2011)

I would have to say Natsu for now though that might change in the future. When you make a character that with his face alone makes you think of another character from another currently running series, there's a problem. The nakama stuff and past nonsensical wins doesn't help either. He's as close you can get to a strangely copy paste character archetype that simply doesn't have anything all that distinct about his personality.

Tsuna comes second for just being a little bitch. Out of all these characters, he still freaks out and generally acts like a scared little bitch even with all the supposed development he should of had by now. Ippo at least toughens up over time but Tsuna is still doing what he did in the first two volumes of his series from time to time in such an overly punk bitch ass way. You're the leader of a goofy "good guy" mafia, get freaking use to it already.


----------



## Anasazi (Jan 19, 2011)

I voted Allen, but my judgment of his character may be skewed by the direction the manga has been going.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 19, 2011)

So, judging by the poll, Yoh is the best shounen protagonist....


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 19, 2011)

Naruto is incredibly gay and retarded with Ichigo being equaly bland and boring

They are both in the same bracket for me

Utter trash


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 19, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> So, judging by the poll, Yoh is the best shounen protagonist....



lol Yoh was lazy and a pacifist but he got it done in combat was not an idiot, improved over time, did not angst, and did not frequently win on random power ups or enemy stupidity. but he is only winning by one so its not a blowout


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out, why the hell Yusuke is on here!


----------



## The810kid (Jan 19, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> I'm still trying to figure out, why the hell Yusuke is on here!



don't forget good ole Ed.


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 19, 2011)

There are a few characters that don't belong on that list. I would actually have to think about this one though,.?


----------



## narutogeass (Jan 20, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> So, judging by the poll, Yoh is the best shounen protagonist....


im sure they dont even read shamon king or gintama gin has to be one of the most cool/funnest  guy out of all these guys


----------



## Vei (Jan 20, 2011)

Natsu or Naruto are the worst.


----------



## SasuOna (Jan 20, 2011)

Giorno From Part 5 of JOJO is fucking horrible but thats to be expected since hes Dio's son and all of Dio's kids were pretty stupid. All my hate as well

Might as well change the thread title to characters I hate from popular shonen since no one is really saying anything that hasn't been said before.


----------



## Bender (Jan 20, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> I'm still trying to figure out, why the hell Yusuke is on here!



Exactly what the fuck I was thinking! 

I want my explanation *NOW*! 


Also Yoh is an okay Shounen hero. 

If you read the Shaman King manga he can face down even the greatest of threats - i.e. his brother with a  and not 0.o like other heroes. Hell, one of his confrontations with Hao (who was at the time threatening Anna) ended with them having coffee.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jan 20, 2011)

Ed wasn't even my favorite FMA character and I wouldn't have voted for him. Even if he was the only person on this poll I wouldn't have voted for him.


----------



## LifeMaker (Jan 20, 2011)

I fell sad that two people voted for Kazuki.

Kazuki is total boss... he does the business, kicks ass, takes names and scores with the chick ... what more can he do?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 20, 2011)

Of the ones I've read and watced, Jojo, Goku, Yusuke, and Ed should not be on this list.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 20, 2011)

Is Inuyasha Shounen because I'm sure he'd get alot of votes. Also is Kekkaishi Shounen becuase if so Yoshimari stands as the best for not being on the list.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 20, 2011)

Inuyasha should be on here in place of Jojo regardless. For the mere crime in having absolute shit taste in women.


----------



## Epik High (Jan 20, 2011)

Yusuke/Sakuragi/Jojo, shouldn't even be in this poll


----------



## Majinvergil (Jan 22, 2011)

Naruto and Ichigo. 

They both suck


----------



## Akatora (Jan 22, 2011)

when will this garbage be trashed -_-


----------



## .access timeco. (Jan 22, 2011)

Dai from Dragon Quest: Dai no Whatevercan'tremember
The two protagonists from Bakuman


Charisma. They lack it.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 22, 2011)

Akatora said:


> when will this garbage be trashed -_-



And what makes it garbage? Because Ichigo has so many votes on the list?

This thread doesn't need to be trashed, because it has made for some decent discussion value and it hasn't incited a flame war or anything.


----------

